# seo problem after changing the design



## fazil17 (Aug 6, 2017)

hello guys i have a problem in seo i own a website i launched it 2 weeks ago it was running good even in google search was appearing fine so i changed the design of my website and changed some text of my content and edit pages name and i edited the css files and made some improvement for my site two weeks later my rank in google and bing start getting down some times its move up by one rank and in few hours its move down and in bing its doesnt appear anymore so i dont know how to solve this issue and im a noob in seo please i really need a help thanks in advance 

here is the link maybe you need to check out the pages source code or css files code

https://www.we-talk.co/


----------



## varunvijay007 (Aug 17, 2017)

my website is also having the same kind of problem, after changing the design and now in search even the site links is being removed and only the main url is being showed. i asked google and they said it is their automatic algorithm doing it. an di cant do anything in that. i dont know who to get back the site links in google search again.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I haven't done a lot with seo in a while but you can have done in the past is if you changed things in the past, you can send google a new sitemap, and they will update their bots. This will help with your search results. Also, have a look at this page, it will give you a some advice.

Something to think about is that where you are in the search results will change sometimes. If all your a doing in looking at your listings and starting to worry about why your are number 1000 instead of 900 then you will start to go crazy. Honestly, I would just worry more about your business and things are going with that. Is your site bringing in leads, are you making contacts, are things staring to go in the right direction.


----------



## varunvijay007 (Aug 17, 2017)

i have created a new sitemap also and updated that in webmaster. but even though i lost so much of ranking and also the sitelinks that was showing in search result.

can you what are the tags i should not miss like h1, h2.....everything that should be in a page for good optimization


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

wmorri said:


> Something to think about is that where you are in the search results will change sometimes. If all your a doing in looking at your listings and starting to worry about why your are number 1000 instead of 900 then you will start to go crazy. Honestly, I would just worry more about your business and things are going with that. Is your site bringing in leads, are you making contacts, are things staring to go in the right direction.



I've noticed that this whole 'SEO' thing has become somewhat of a scam with sites promising to promote your site and help rank it ... for a fee. People have lost site of making their sites functional and desirable to users in favor or trying to go for ranking. Cart before the horse and all. Build it and they will come. Don't try to crowd a less than furnished room.


----------



## varunvijay007 (Aug 17, 2017)

Confounded Also said:


> I've noticed that this whole 'SEO' thing has become somewhat of a scam with sites promising to promote your site and help rank it ... for a fee. People have lost site of making their sites functional and desirable to users in favor or trying to go for ranking. Cart before the horse and all. Build it and they will come. Don't try to crowd a less than furnished room.


but why google removed the sitelink in search result after changing my design....so i feel i have some trouble in the coding so only i am asking


----------



## fazil17 (Aug 6, 2017)

i have found in my backlinks list a bunch of sites which contain my link and all are .in and are dead and seems like spammy pages i think becaus of this site the get harmed?


----------



## varunvijay007 (Aug 17, 2017)

i too found some of bad backlinks like xeedf.com,jlhasdfjsf.com.....so on and i removed those by disavow but after that i can see decrease in my ranking


----------

